# JTable, TableModel und CellRenderer



## Gast (18. Sep 2006)

Moin.

Ich hab ein Problemchen mit meinem JTable.

Eigentlich funktioniert alles wie ich es will. Ich habe die Tabelle und das Tabellemodel. 

Mit tablemodel.addEntry(...) füge ich ein paar Einträge hinzu.

danach hänge ich meinen eigenen CellRenderer ran 

```
CustomTableCellRenderer renderer = new CustomTableCellRenderer(); 
			 try {
				jt_eng_propsal_table.setDefaultRenderer( Class.forName
				           ( "java.lang.String" ), renderer );
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e1) {
				CMain.getLogger().error(CMain.stack2string(e1));
			}
```
dieser färbt di Zellen eintsprechend ein.

das funktioniert auch alles! wird super schön bunt angezeigt. 

wenn ich jetzt aber mit tablemodel.addEntry(...) einen neuen Eintrag hinzufüge, oder einen Eintrag ändere, dann ist die tabelle auf einmal nur noch in den normalen Farben (schwarz auf weiss).

Warum ist das so? Muss ich nach jedem ändern des Models auch den CellRenderer wieder dranhängen?


----------



## Gast (18. Sep 2006)

ich hasse montage...
hab ints geadded und deshalb hat der renderer nichts gerendert...


----------



## dhachim (18. Sep 2006)

[sing] tell me why i don't like mondays [/sing]  :bae:  :bae:  :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (18. Sep 2006)

Du bist auch so ne Boomtown Rat


----------

